
Ces 2009: Sony Vaio P Super Don't-Call-It-a-Netbook Hands On - ksvs
http://i.gizmodo.com/5125930/sony-vaio-p-super-dont+call+it+a+netbook-hands-on
======
m0nty
Everything exept the price-point is good. Netbooks = the Big Mac 'n' Fries of
the PC world; this is like going into a restaurant and ordering a super-classy
burger, which kind of misses the point of a burger.

~~~
jerf
Very, _very_ recently, this wasn't true. Even as recently as two years ago,
you paid a massive premium for something in the netbook form factor.

The netbook revolution isn't because suddenly there were these notebooks in
that form factor, it's because someone managed to make small and _cheap_
notebooks.

------
scw
The crazy thing about this machine is the screen, which at 1600x768 in a 8"
gives a 220 ppi... The iPhone looks crisp at 163 ppi, and we're on our way to
the approximately 300 ppi limit of the human eye.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
When we hit 300 ppi I will cry a tear of joy. We can forget about hacks like
antialiasing and some types of font hinting with the attendant color fringing
and fakery. Text is so much easier to read when it's crisp and clear.

------
pstinnett
Looks cool but how small is too small for "netbooks". At some point they are
too small for the lap, and I think this might be getting close. Not sure
though.

~~~
11ren
It's bigger than an eee PC, the defining product of the "netbook" category

    
    
        eee PC: 8.9 × 6.5
    
        Vaio P:  11 x 7.9

------
KevBurnsJr
My Asus eee 1002HA came in the mail yesterday. So far It's pretty neat.

[http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=24&l2=164&l3=0&...](http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=24&l2=164&l3=0&l4=0&model=2659&modelmenu=1)

------
11ren
eee netbook is about 1 kg, this is 635 grams; and it has a built-in cell
phone. <http://www.obsessable.com/laptop/sony-vaio-p/specs/>

Not sure on the price-point, but I think there's a market need for netbooks in
the direction of these specs.

------
ideamonk
I would love to install ubuntu as soon as i lay hands on one of these
netbooks. :)

------
blasdel
Holy shit, I expected this to be a lot crappier and cost $3000

